# Kent faststeel



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I was thinking of getting some kent faststeel. I wanted to shoot at every thing with th same loads ducks, canadians, and snows should i go with 1 or BB i can really afford only one case and thought it would be cheaper than buying indviualy


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Go with Xpert Steel. 2's kill geese just fine up to 40 yards.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I would shoot the BB. It was money for me last weekend on snows, if I hit them, :******: , but also ducks and honkers in the decoys this fall.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Go with BB's, but I wouldn't go with the Kent. Kent shells almost ruined my brother and I's guns, the little primer would fall out and did all kinds of damage to the inside of our guns. JUNK!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Have also seen problems with hangfires and duds in Kents I would say get a different brand but stick with 2's through bb's


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I love kent, never had a problem.

I also shoot 2's for everything as well.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

use 2's... thats all i use for everything...


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

KENT ALL THE WAY! I have never had a problem and for the money you cant get a better shell. 1 1/4 oz. 2 shot for me


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I 've had a few duds with Kent, but I like them alot. If you're going to be shooting Canadians I'd go with BB or BBB, depending on the situation. 2s or smaller for ducks. Just my 2 cents.........


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kent sucks, don't use it. Have hunted with people who loaded up on kent and have had the worst luck with dud on almost every shot. Kent Steel uke:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Over an hour has passed an no one is dropping hilarious one liners in reference to Jonesy's "shooting Canadians" statement?

What is going on here?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess i didnt catch that one. I myself have gotten burned once or twice on shooting "canadians".


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

I USED KENTS FOR MY 20 GA NEVER HAD A PROBLEM AND KILLED MANY SNOWS LAST WEEK WITH THEM


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I guess i didnt catch that one. I myself have gotten burned once or twice on shooting "canadians".


I know there is currently an overpopulation, but I thought it was still illegal to shoot canadians.

But seriously I have some horrible experiences with Kent's, there is no reason why any factory ammo should have duds more often than one in a thousand. I had a box of Kent's with 1 hangfire and 4 duds, that's awful.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> But seriously I have some horrible experiences with Kent's, there is no reason why any factory ammo should have duds more often than one in a thousand. I had a box of Kent's with 1 hangfire and 4 duds, that's awful.


Just have to ask. Are you sure they were duds? Did you check the primers to see if the firing pin was making contact and such? That does seem like alot for one box. Was it just that one box?

Ive shot many many hundreds upon hundreds of rounds of kent, and never had a problem.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Just have to ask. Are you sure they were duds? Did you check the primers to see if the firing pin was making contact and such? That does seem like alot for one box. Was it just that one box?
> 
> Ive shot many many hundreds upon hundreds of rounds of kent, and never had a problem.


No it wasn't just that one box, that was just the worst of the case, it was also the last box I shot of Kent's. All the primers are dimpled, and I am almost positive that I am not short-stroking the pump, but I know that I just won't mess with inconsistent shells. A spokesperson for Kent said that since they sat for a year that they probably got damp, well I have cases of Xpert steel sitting in the exact same place and they still fire. Soooo that's what I will shoot.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I shoot Kent Faststeel and the Estate shells and have not had any problems with them. These are the only two shells I will shoot. Very clean and kill birds.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

shared the same experience, mine may have have gotten mildly damp in a light rain, but I had about 3 boxes I bought at one time. I would say.... about 1 in 10 would not fire.. might have been my auto was a little picky, but the primers had dents in em


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i shoot fedral speed shok, good stuff


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah ha!!!!!! I hear you knocking with the "Canadian" jab. Good stuff!!!! :beer: Anyways, I meant shooting Canada Geese in season, I shoot BB or BBB in the fields.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I almost forgot to mention. I bought a box of Kent 3 1/2" last year for the yearly ND waterfowl season and I go to open the box of Fast Steel and the hulls are all red not grey........Anyone have any ideas????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bustem36 said:


> Very clean and kill birds.


 :beer:

I used to shoot winchester, but their powder is so dirty, leaves alot more residue and crud. The kents are alot cleaner.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

I will personally never shoot anything but BBB's at geese in the decoys now after this season. They will fold those short range shots just like the 2's and BB's and will do the trick at longer ranges that the others wont. I shot alot of Kent this year and never really had any complaints with them. For ducks I always shoot XPERT Steel though.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

it sounds as though they had a recent run of hard primers. You generally see more of this in handgun training rounds like winchester white box or some frangibles that I can't remember, but the primer dimple suggests that the primers are the issue. Put the FTF's aside and try them again and see if a second hit sets them off. It may very well fire on the second it.

I have run 2 cases of kent 2's and BBB without a FTF. My hulls are grey. They are at least 3 years old.

Shells will last forever in normal conditions. It would take hurricane katrina like moisture with prolonged exposure for the round to fail due to moisture. You could soak a round overnight in a bucket and it will fire the next day.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah the only rounds that didn't fire had the primer punched, but didn't fire. It happens with all ammo.

It was only 1 box that I had that had red hulls. I've shot box after box of Kent's and this was the only box with red hulls.....I opened it in the field and stood there wondering WTF is going on? I haven't seen any since.


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

JONESY12-- Sounds like they might have accidently put some of there all-purpose steel loads in that box. They are selling them here now, at about 2 bucks cheaper a box and they are red


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well that's nice. Thanks for the info. It had my buddies and I wondering.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

kents also have a probelm with the bigger shot like bb's in which the shot tears through the wad and can ruin after market chokes.


----------



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

Guys I have shot 5-7 cases of kents a year for the last 4-5 years and have had zero prodlems! I already have 10 cases for the next year or two in the garage.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i shoot ALOT. and the best all purpose load that i have found is remingtons high Velocity sportsman steel. 3.5 1 3/8 oz. BB is, for the money, the best shell on the market.
now if you are hunting late season resident canadas, you need to have them real close or you need BBB or hevi-shot B. for the smaller migrants, bb will do it.
Experts are a decent shell also. but dont rank as high as the sportsmans. as for kents, i still have about a case left over from a few years ago.. ive been shooting 3.5 BB at woodys and teal 4 the last 3 years. 
estates are a good shell as far as i know, but i have shot very few.
if you are shooting 3 in , go with sprtsman 1550 fps or expert 1620 fps .

SPEED KILLS.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

3 1/2 BB at Woodies and Teal???????


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

thats all them kents are good for imho

should can get a bit sore if its a good morning though


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

goose killer said:


> kents also have a probelm with the bigger shot like bb's in which the shot tears through the wad and can ruin after market chokes.


thats funny, I was shooting the bb's, and ruined my choke


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I see a lot of guys love the Wal Mart shells of the Experts and even Sportsman. Those that like those shells, have you ever cut one open and looked how bad the pellets are deformed? You ever wonder what all that crap is coming down after you shoot? Those two loads are junk IMO and that is why Wal Mart carries them at a cheaper price.

I do like Kent's since they are a very good shell at a reasonable price. They burn clean, are fast although their 1625's are too fast for loosing that much shot, and they pattern well. Stick with the 1550's and you should have very few worries.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its funny that you either love Kent Steel or Hate it. You would think Kent Steel would try to do something to bring more customers and fix their shells.


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

Kents are alright as long as they don't get any moisture on them. Had shells in my pocket during rain and they were duds. Not ideal for waterfowling IMO.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

Trapperjack said:


> I see a lot of guys love the Wal Mart shells of the Experts and even Sportsman. Those that like those shells, have you ever cut one open and looked how bad the pellets are deformed? You ever wonder what all that crap is coming down after you shoot? Those two loads are junk IMO and that is why Wal Mart carries them at a cheaper price.
> 
> I do like Kent's since they are a very good shell at a reasonable price. They burn clean, are fast although their 1625's are too fast for loosing that much shot, and they pattern well. Stick with the 1550's and you should have very few worries.


you aint cut a sportsman open in a while have you.. 
the experts do look like junk but they get the job done.

and i dont think i have ever seen rem hi-velocity sportsman in wally world. expert and nitro steel is all they carry, and some federals.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When I get home I will post a picture of a shell that would have blew my gun up if I woulden't have noticed.  No metal ring on top..... :eyeroll:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I shot an ESTATE shell that blew the barrel on my old man's BPS. It blew the end out and split down the barrel for about 5 inches. I would put estates in the same category as kent "shiat"!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> you aint cut a sportsman open in a while have you..
> the experts do look like junk but they get the job done.
> 
> and i dont think i have ever seen rem hi-velocity sportsman in wally world. expert and nitro steel is all they carry, and some federals.


Nope not lately. There is a reason why they are cheap like the Experts. I tried the crap once and no more.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

have you priced them latley. they aint cheap. the HV's are what im talking about. i was gonna post a pick of one cut open, but i cant find the camera.

i cant dissuade someone from a shell they really like. All I am saying, is the HV sportsman has never given me a problem and the kents have.
and i honestly beleive the rems a higher quality.
i used to like the kents, but when they did all of the manufacturing changes, the quality did a nose dive.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

here we go.

3 in rem hv. BB 1 1/8 oz. 1550 fps. 
all pellets are perfect.


----------

